# Weed ID, hope I'm wrong



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Found this weed a last year an destroyed it (wasn't found at that location this year). This year found it again in several different places (they are in sad shape now). But as I was heading towards one of my this year's victims to check their health, I notice something on my neighbors property.





  








Weed 1




__
r82230


__
Sep 23, 2019












  








Weed 2




__
r82230


__
Sep 23, 2019












  








Weed 3




__
r82230


__
Sep 23, 2019











  








Weed 4




__
r82230


__
Sep 23, 2019











  








Weed 5




__
r82230


__
Sep 23, 2019








These are pictures of the 'shorter' plant at about 6', the other plant about 15' away from this one is closer to 8' tall. The ones I found on the edges of my hay field have all been between 2' and 4' tall.

I'm thinking that I'm dealing with a 'Japanese Knotweed', but hoping I'm wrong. Please, someone tell me it's something else, that's easily controlled.

Seems having a Japanese Knotweed is similar to having an STD (you don't want it, it can be a pain somewhere and you don't want anyone to know you have it or how you may have acquired it even ). Should I tell my neighbor (my BIL) or just make the plants on his property a possible victim also?

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like regular ol’ pokeweed to me.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Pokeweed or pokeberry. Terminate with extreme prejudice. Now.

P.S. Meant with friendly tone!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> Looks like regular ol' pokeweed to me.





Ox76 said:


> Pokeweed or pokeberry. Terminate with extreme prejudice. Now.
> 
> P.S. Meant with friendly tone!


Hope you both are RIGHT, now to the next question, short of spraying with gasoline, what is the recommended disposal method?

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cut at ground level and put a teaspoon of straight glyphosate down the hole of the stalk. Or you can spray with Crossbow if you want to go to the trouble of spraying. Straight gly is a slam dunk kill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> Cut at ground level and put a teaspoon of straight glyphosate down the hole of the stalk. Or you can spray with Crossbow if you want to go to the trouble of spraying. Straight gly is a slam dunk kill.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Make sure you wash the leaves twice. Washes the poison out. Pick only the young tender leaves.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Poke, pick very young leaves, rinse twice, boil in water drain water, place in skillet with beaten eggs and diced onion and scramble. Mighty fine eat'in. First thing I look forward to every spring.


----------

